# Dura-Ace C24 vs. Racing Zero



## achc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have googled up and found some post out there about "Dura-Ace C24 vs. Racing Zero" and seems to be pretty much 50/50. Any recommendation? 
This is my first road bike, a little overkilled eh. 

I have been mountain biking for years, always had custom wheelset such as Chris King, DT 240s, Industry Nine, etc instead of manufacturer wheelset like Mavic Crossmax or Shimano XTR (Dura-Ace in mtb world). Seems like road bike is a different story and many are manufacturer wheels.

Back to the point, the C24 and Racing 0 are similar price and both are tubeless. I was told the C24 is more of a climbing wheelset? I am in Toronto, Canada. Most riders are telling me there are no hills here so I shouldn't get C24. Another rider told me Fulcrums are heavy, for the price I am willing to pay, I can get carbon rims like C24 or some unknown brand carbon aero. But the Racing Zeros have carbon hub, ceramic bearings and aluminum spoke.

So far, I think these are the Pros of the two wheelset

C24
Carbon Rim
Lighter Weight
Steel spokes = cheap to replace

Racing Zero
Ceremic Bearing
Flashy look?
Campy is better then Shimano overall?

Which one is more aero? I was even considering Zipp 303 or 404 as there are no hills in Toronto. But how much benefit will I get with aero wheels in group ride anyways? Enve or 303s might be my next set, I was thinking of one set of aluminum rim and one set of aero.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I currently have Racing 1's and have ridden the CL's several times but don't own them.

IMO -

It depends mostly on how heavy you are, what type of overall feel you're trying to create, and how crappy your road surfaces are.

They are both very aero for a conventional rim depth and are superb in crosswinds. The CL's feel like they spin up faster and are easier to accelerate overall. The Fulcrums hold speed better perhaps, particularly at > 25mph or so.

The thing about the Fulcrums is that they are just deadly stiff. Most people who see this statement will think "Yeah, that's a plus. Who wants wheel flex?". They are different. If you're not over 180lbs or so, be aware. They are super-tough, but there is a price to pay.

The CL's on the other hand have are one of the best (in my experience the best) feeling wheels available. Class, composure, acceleration, just a beautiful thing.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you go with the DuraAce C24, make sure you get the TL version if you want to go tubeless, not the CL version.


----------

